# Pet Food Companies With Legitmate Experience & Testing Kennels



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Does anyone care to make a list?

I will start:

Purina
Eukanuba/Iams
Royal Canin
Dr. Tim's
Annamaet
Inukshuk


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Do you care to share with us what criteria you use to make this list? What is "Legitimate experience"? More info on these "testing kennels"?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

And what does it mean to a person if their dog doesn't do well on those foods? 

Iams/Eukanuba=bad results
Dr. Tims=bad results
Royal Canin= bad results
Purina (only Pro Plan Performance and Pro Plan Sensitive Salmon food worked for my dogs. Pro Plan original formulas did ok until they added those soft soy based chewy pieces. And Purina One Salmon food is ok. But the rest of Purina products were not good. But my Dobes did do very well on PPP for many years. When I went into Dogos, they couldn't eat without breaking out. 

Never tried the other 2 as they are not sold anywhere near me.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Where do you come up with this c**p? I seriously think you have gone mad LMAO


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Purina's idea of a "scientific study" is feeding one group of dogs an appropriate amount of their food to maintain healthy body weight and then a second group too much OF THEIR FOOD, allowing them to get obese and then saying they "proved" that using their food "as directed" increases lifespan when all the obese dogs died first.
Really? Dog Chow increases life span? Get real. 

I'll take nature over this kind of twisted "science."


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

meggels said:


> Do you care to share with us what criteria you use to make this list? What is "Legitimate experience"? More info on these "testing kennels"?



These would be companies that make foods on the basis of science, have the ability to test the products in house or through a network of serious kennels and have legitimate professional/competitve users.

Legitimate Experience is simple, someone that has a history of competition, has published legitimate researchor or is a medical professional of some kind. 

I need to add Eagle and Native to the list. Despite his rantings and incorrect conclusions I will add Abady as well because he was a pioneer on many levels and had a 400 dog facility at one point. Probably still makes the best complete raw diets.

I am not trying to pick on anyone but this would be a good way to highlight the resources and expertise of a manufacturer.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, you hit a sore spot with me on this one, Monster.

For YEARS and YEARS and YEARS, Purina, Iams... Eukanuba ruled the roost without much competition. All of them with their Corn and By Products. Now, I'm not debating the merits of Corn or By Products with my post. 

But if they are SO ahead of the curve, and SO scientific and advanced....WHY NOW, WHY NOW, do we begin to see them getting away from Corn and By Products in their foods? Hell, I just saw a pretty costly ad campaign by Purina in the Yellow Bags. I think its One and Beyond... some "new" formula they have with no by products, no corn, and an ingredient list that mimick the foods that you'll find many of us using?

Seriously, if their foods are based on Science and RESEARCH... why are we suddenly seeing them jump on board? Is it purely to capture profits and the niche that the foods we feed currently own? 

I'm just really confused why they wouldn't just stick to Corn and By Products, Meat meals, etc...? Are you SERIOUSLY going to tell us that they are PIONEERING this type of food? Or that one of their "Scientists" just stumbled onto a better ingredient label thru their diligent work?

Come on dude. This is nuts.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> These would be companies that make foods on the basis of science, have the ability to test the products in house or through a network of serious kennels and have legitimate professional/competitve users.
> 
> Legitimate Experience is simple, someone that has a history of competition, has published legitimate researchor or is a medical professional of some kind.
> 
> ...


 And who are the big " serious" kennels? Their own so they can say just whatever?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> Ok, you hit a sore spot with me on this one, Monster.
> 
> For YEARS and YEARS and YEARS, Purina, Iams... Eukanuba ruled the roost without much competition. All of them with their Corn and By Products. Now, I'm not debating the merits of Corn or By Products with my post.
> 
> ...


Yes to the profit and yes to sticking with by-products and corn. One of them is actually in the process of switching back to by-products. Corn will never be abandoned. Purina One isn't new though.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

So Vike, they OPENLY are going after a niche just for profits... snickering in the backroom that its pointless because Corn and By Products are actually great ingredients(again, I'm not critiqueing Corn or BP)....

I just find it really hard to have faith in a company that does this. Damn, stick to your guns Purina. I'd come out with an ad campaign defending the Science of Corn Meal, corn, meat meal, etc... And why the glamour ingredients aren't necessary.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> So Vike, they OPENLY are going after a niche just for profits... snickering in the backroom that its pointless because Corn and By Products are actually great ingredients(again, I'm not critiqueing Corn or BP)....
> 
> I just find it really hard to have faith in a company that does this. Damn, stick to your guns Purina. I'd come out with an ad campaign defending the Science of Corn Meal, corn, meat meal, etc... And why the glamour ingredients aren't necessary.


Hehe, then RC got your back. Seriously, no seriously :smile:

Seriously III; None of these companies have perfect products, innovation will always happen no matter what. But many of these newer formulas are obvious products aimed at very specific customers.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

speaking of RC, where's he been?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> Ok, you hit a sore spot with me on this one, Monster.
> 
> For YEARS and YEARS and YEARS, Purina, Iams... Eukanuba ruled the roost without much competition. All of them with their Corn and By Products. Now, I'm not debating the merits of Corn or By Products with my post.
> 
> ...


No not at all. I don't see any conflict in what I said. I didn't say anything about ingredients. What is in a food is just a small part of the whole equation. I would rather buy food from experienced manufactures that can actually test the products along a broad range of applications rather than judge the label. Could have corn and by-products. 

If I couldn't get what I feed now, well I am happily back to Annamaet Ultra (with some corn) and if that wasn't available then Eukanuba Premium Performance (with corn and by-products).

You won't find me spending 5 times as much when the nutritionist at the company runs a pet sitting business or the CEO sold propane and fertilizer before this job. Some people would be in shock if they really knew the limited experience at some of these companies. Look at the people on the website at Petcurean or The Honest Kitchen, all marketing people. Not one person with any academic or professional animal science experience.

That is all I was saying. Kevin, even if you don't like the ingredients in Abady, doesn't the fact those diets were tested on as many as 400 dogs for well over a decade maybe 20 years tell you something?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

monster'sdad said:


> What is in a food is just a small part of the whole equation.


some people have a REALLY hard time buying into this one. I admit, you opened my eyes to cooking processes and quality...etc... but I have a really hard time buying that the ingredients that go into a food are just a small part of a food.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> speaking of RC, where's he been?


Oh, I meant Royal-Canin  You don't see them pushing out "holistic" products left, right and centre. Doesn't happen.
I think the RC you think of got banned or something.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

OH, gotcha ...


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> some people have a REALLY hard time buying into this one. I admit, you opened my eyes to cooking processes and quality...etc... but I have a really hard time buying that the ingredients that go into a food are just a small part of a food.


Balance is really important, how things are made is really important but what most people ooh and ahh about ingredient-wise are basically meaningless. 

Fresh meat and eggs in dry food for example, fruits and vegetables are some other items. Herbs are another. Totally useless in the finally product.

Take Orijen for example, once you eliminate the WOW factor ingredients, it is just another food made from some kind of dried poultry meal and potatoes.

You can make a superior food with common ingredients if it is well balanced and the food properly made.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Oh, I meant Royal-Canin  You don't see them pushing out "holistic" products left, right and centre. Doesn't happen.
> I think the RC you think of got banned or something.


Actually, to be more accurate. They do have Techni-cal Natural Blend but that's a brand that came with the takeover of Medi-Cal. It's not under the RC logo. Maybe they have some plans to revive that old brand?


----------

